# Wie Rotfedern anlocken?



## naturteichtante (22. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe da mal ne Frage  

Wie kann ich beim Füttern mal die Rotfedern sichten? Habe da im Sommer ein Rudel (ca. 18) aus Überbesatz bekommen und die seitdem nie wieder gesehen. Nun gut, der Teich ist nicht gerade klein ...

Schlau gelesen im Net sollen die sich gerne in Seerosenfeldern aufhalten und gern Schwebefutter fressen. Habe auch schon Brötchen in die Nähe der Seerosenfelder verstreut. Die anderen haben es dann gefuttert. Sind die so scheu? Ist ja nicht so, daß die das nicht kennen gefüttert zu werden. 

Mit was kann ich die denn zur kommenden Saison mal aus der Reserve locken? Ach, die __ Moderlieschen sollen ja auch gerne mal hüpfen. Hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Gibt es da was was die besonders mögen?

Angeblich Kokosflocken. Von unnatürlichem Futter möchte ich aber Abstand halten soweit es geht. Ein Brötchen ist zwar auch nicht gerade natürlich, aber ein Highlight bei den großen Karpfen  

LG
Tante


----------



## robsig12 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie Rotfedern anlocken?*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage
> 
> ...



Also bei mir hüpfen die Moderlieschen wie verrückt kurz bevor es regnet. Sie fangen dann die __ Fliegen, die dann ganz nah über der Wasseroberfläche fliegen.


----------



## naturteichtante (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie Rotfedern anlocken?*

Nachtrag zum Futter: 

Die bekommen eigentlich nur Sticks, Kugeln und für die Babys ein paar Flocken, wenn ich füttere. In der ganzen Saison gab es dreimal ein wenig Brötchen!


----------



## naturteichtante (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie Rotfedern anlocken?*

Hallo Robert,

hüpfen die jetzt noch? Schmunzelnd muß ich mal dazusagen, daß nur 6 erstmals Lieschen auf richtig viel Wasser dieses Jahr dazu gekommen sind. Naja, aber auch die jagen mal. 

Weiß auch nicht, die Orfen sollen ja auch an der Wasseroberfläche mal jagen. Die jagen immer nur unterhalb der Karpfen wenn es Futter gibt. 

Also kommendes Jahr setzte ich mich dann mal unter den Unterstand vor ne warmen Sommerregen und warte geduldig ...

Kommendes Jahr habe ich dann bestimmt schon mehr Lieschen!

LG
Tante


----------



## Redlisch (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie Rotfedern anlocken?*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage
> 
> ...



Also meine kommen nach oben geschossen wenn ich am späten Nachmittag grosses Kraftfutter (Flockenfutter) von meinen Warmwasserfischen benutze.
Mittags ist das komischerweise nicht der Fall.

Sie sind dann für kurze Zeit sichtbar, sobald sie etwas haben (Trefferquote nahe 100%) tauchen sie gleich wieder ab um nach kurzer Zeit wieder nach oben zu schiessen.

Axel


----------



## robsig12 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Wie Rotfedern anlocken?*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert,
> 
> hüpfen die jetzt noch? Schmunzelnd muß ich mal dazusagen, daß nur 6 erstmals Lieschen auf richtig viel Wasser dieses Jahr dazu gekommen sind. Naja, aber auch die jagen mal.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tante,

nein jetzt ist Ruhe im Teich, die Fischis ziehen nur noch träge am Boden ihre Bahnen. Sie bekommen ganz wenig Sinkfutter.


----------



## Rotfeder (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie Rotfedern anlocken?*

Hallo Tante,
ich habe auch Rotfedern im Teich und füttere eigendlich nie. Habe aber festgestellt wenn man ein wenig Felix Trockenfutter(zerkleinert) für Katzen reinwirft kommen sie gerne an die Oberfläche.Jetzt ist es aber zu kalt.


----------

